# If you suffer from depression...



## Space Addict (Dec 5, 2006)

taken from: http://www.askrealjesus.com

Question: I thought i had conquered depression but it seems i haven't. Now I in no way want to kill myself nor do i have cravings to smoke, do drugs or drink alcohol. I have simply become tired. I have become fed up with it all. I?m tired of the world. Many times i want nothing more to be blown out and become with the All. If God is an ocean and im a drop of it , i want back in. I know i have a task to complete before im allowed to go HOME for a rest, but i simply hate the fact that ill have to come back.
So i was wondering if you could tell me what going on, If you know anything as to why im having a hard go at it. I don't want sympathy or to be taken care of, i just would like to know my present strains that im going through. I've always had an urge to leave and just get away. you know like you went to the desert, i feel kind of drawn to the forest.

Answer from Jesus:

My beloved brother, you are simply describing a process that most souls go through as they reach the higher levels of the spiritual path. There comes a point where the soul begins to realize that it longs for more than the pleasures of this world. The soul truly begins to see the reality behind the following statements from the Bible:

Vanity of vanities, saith the Preacher, vanity of vanities; all is vanity. (Eccelsiastes 1:2)

I have seen all the works that are done under the sun; and, behold, all is vanity and vexation of spirit. (Eccelsiastes 1:14)

I said in mine heart, Go to now, I will prove thee with mirth, therefore enjoy pleasure: and, behold, this also is vanity. (Eccelsiastes 2:1)

Then I looked on all the works that my hands had wrought, and on the labor that I had labored to do: and, behold, all was vanity and vexation of spirit, and there was no profit under the sun. (Eccelsiastes 2:11)

Then said I in my heart, As it happeneth to the fool, so it happeneth even to me; and why was I then more wise? Then I said in my heart, that this also is vanity. (Eccelsiastes 2:15)

Therefore I hated life; because the work that is wrought under the sun is grievous unto me: for all is vanity and vexation of spirit. (Eccelsiastes 2:17)

This is a state of consciousness that I described in the following statement:

If any man come to me, and hate not his father, and mother, and wife, and children, and brethren, and sisters, yea, and his own life also, he cannot be my disciple. (Luke 14:26)

As you ascend the spiritual path, the soul inevitably reaches the point of no return when it realizes that it can no longer live as an ordinary human being who is absorbed in the pleasures and the pains of the world. It wants to leave behind this world, but the underlying drive behind this feeling is that the soul wants to leave behind the lower consciousness of the carnal mind. It is this consciousness that makes everything in this world seem like vanity. And truly, as long as a person is trapped in the carnal mind, everything is vanity.

Therefore, there comes a point on the spiritual path when the soul begins to ?hate? those parts of its life that are based on the carnal mind, and it is at that point that the soul can truly reach for the Christ consciousness. As I said, the soul cannot serve two masters, so until it decides that it wants to leave behind the carnal mind, it cannot be a true disciple of the Christ consciousness.

This state of consciousness is very common among souls who have embodied on the Earth for a long time. They look upon the various activities that are available on this planet, and their soul reaction is ?Been there, done that.? They feel they have nothing more they want to do on this planet, and they long to move on out of the limitations that are inevitable in this world.

I can understand why many people feel this way because I went through this process myself 2,000 years ago. You will know that between my appearance in the Temple at the age of 12 and my appearance at the marriage in Cana, the New Testament says nothing about where I was and what I did. During those 17 "lost" years I did indeed go through a period of severe depression in which I battled the very consciousness you are describing.

What helped me escape this state of soul depression, and what has helped every other soul who has faced this problem, is that I eventually came to a point where I realized that even though there was nothing I personally wanted to do on this planet, there was much I could do for others. I could also help God bring his kingdom to Earth.

You see my friend, as I described in another discourse, there comes a point where a soul can no longer learn unless it starts teaching others. As Mother Mary explains in her magnificent discourse, a soul can reach a point from where the only way to go further is to become the servant of all.

When a soul first descends to Earth, that soul has a very self-centered task. It is the task of the soul to gather experiences and build a strong and firm sense of identity. In other words, the soul needs to be focused on itself, the soul needs to be self-centered, in order to build a firm sense of identity. There are indeed many souls on Earth who are fully absorbed in this task, and although they might seem self-centered or selfish, they are actually doing what they need to be doing, given their present stage of spiritual development.

Yet as a soul continues to grow, there comes a point where it has built a firm foundation, a firm sense of identity. One might say that the soul has filled in the matrix of the soul, and it is now firmly anchored in its sense of identity. At that point, the soul really has no way to grow by continuing to focus on itself. Therefore, the soul can go in one of two directions.

If the soul continues to focus on itself, it will inevitably sink into a sense of hopelessness, despair, a sense of having no purpose or meaning, and this will inevitably lead to depression. Many people, especially in the New Age field, have reached this point and they enter a seemingly endless spiral of a self-centered quest for the ultimate spiritual experience, causing them to continually take classes or engage in psychological healing. Yet despite all their efforts, they never experience personal fulfillment, and the reason is that they seek it in a self-centered way instead of going beyond the human self to the divine self?which is one with all life and therefore finds fulfillment in helping others. 
The other option is that the soul can transcend its limited sense of self and realize that no soul is an island. When you have built a strong sense of who you are as an individual soul, the next logical step is to build on that foundation and develop a strong sense of who you are in connection to God and in connection to the world in which you live. At that point, you can reach for the Christ consciousness, which eventually makes you see that God is in everything that was ever created. This gives you a strong sense of connection to other people and to the Earth Mother. 
It was precisely this growing sense of compassion that allowed me to personally escape the sense of having no purpose, the sense of depression. It was the sense of compassion that caused me to return to Israel and take on the role of being the representative of the Living Christ on Earth. It was the sense of compassion that made me willing to go all the way and even give my life for the cause of awakening humankind to the reality of the Christ consciousness.

My beloved friend, you - and many other souls like you - have come to a crossroads in the evolution of your soul. You can continue in your present state of self-centeredness and hopelessness, or you can do some serious soul-searching and discover the point inside yourself where you made the decision that prevents you from going further. Once you discover that decision, you can replace it with the decision to reach for the Christ consciousness, to reach beyond your limited sense of self, your limited sense of identity, and see yourself as part of a larger whole.

If you will sincerely engage in this process, you can very quickly go through a complete turnaround in your life, and you will attain a very strong sense of compassion and purpose. You can then become one of the Christed beings that I talk about in the following discourse. You can play your part in bringing God?s kingdom to Earth and raising humankind to a higher level of consciousness. My friend, is that not of worthy purpose?

Just look at how many people on this planet are spiritually impoverished and need those who can guide them without forcing them to enter a particular outer religion. If that doesn't motivate you, then look at how many physical problems are waiting to be solved. There is no shortage of good causes that can engage you in the process of helping others, and I can assure you that working for a greater cause and helping others is the fastest - and often the only - cure for depression.

Please make the effort to find that point in your soul where you have a very strong love for God's purpose. Then allow that love to consume all sense of meaninglessness. Allow that love to awaken you to who you truly are and why you chose to come to Earth at this crucial hour. Allow that love to burn away all the dross of self-centeredness and depression that prevents you from being who you are.

I have need of you and people like you. People who feel they have done everything there is to do on this planet and are willing to set aside the pleasures of this world to work for a greater cause.

I have need of you. God has need of you. The planet has need of you. Other people have need of you. And you have a need to overcome your self-centeredness and help yourself move on by helping others. My friend, do you need any more motivation than that? Now let us be about our Father?s business!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

What the hell? There is an on-line Jesus website?

I did, once, thought I had heard it all. Is the guy on the other end really Jesus? Wow.


----------



## Space Addict (Dec 5, 2006)

Well im guessing 99% of people who visit that website would reject it and say its a bunch of nonsense but they rejected Jesus when he walked the earth as well so whos to say.. But anyone with an open mind should deffinitely check it out.. Theres an endless amount of information you can learn from. I am still in awe with it. If your a spiritual person who leans away from the traditional organized religion..you will be too.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Fair enough. People are free to pay to get 'answers' from websites in desperation, whatver it may be...religion, astrology, tarot.

But..



> they rejected Jesus when he walked the earth


Jesus never existed! There is absolutely no contemporary evidence. None. And if he did, he was either bi-polar or schizophrenic.



> But anyone with an open mind should deffinitely check it out..


That all depends on your definition of an 'open mind'. It seems that the religious are only 'open minded' to their own particular flavour or denomination. Strange. Can you have multiple faiths? And if so, do they cancel one another out like matter and anti-matter in a big fat explosion of loss of faith? (Incidently, I'm talking about entirely different faiths here - not some weird blending of Christianity/Eastern Mysticism etc).


----------



## Space Addict (Dec 5, 2006)

Well i did not intend for this to become a debate on whether Jesus exsisted or not nor about religion in general.. There will always be people who will disagree/agree on pretty much everything in this universe. There will be people that need to see proof will their eyes and others who believe they have already felt the proof manifest within them..

In any case...Someone who is open minded will look at each thing in life as if they know nothing about it, that way past beliefs or previous conclusions on things cannot influence or hinder future growth or a greater understanding..not pushing anything on anyone here. Just sharing. :wink:


----------



## IMSojourner (Nov 4, 2006)

2 Timothy
Chapter 3
1 
1 But understand this: there will be terrifying times in the last days. 
2 
People will be self-centered and lovers of money, proud, haughty, abusive, disobedient to their parents, ungrateful, irreligious, 
3 
callous, implacable, slanderous, licentious, brutal, hating what is good, 
4 
traitors, reckless, conceited, lovers of pleasure rather than lovers of God, 
5 
as they make a pretense of religion but deny its power. Reject them. 
6 
For some of these slip into homes and make captives of women weighed down by sins, led by various desires, 
7 
always trying to learn but never able to reach a knowledge of the truth. 
8 
Just as Jannes and Jambres opposed Moses, so they also oppose the truth--people of depraved mind, unqualified in the faith. 
9 
But they will not make further progress, for their foolishness will be plain to all, as it was with those two. 
10 
2 You have followed my teaching, way of life, purpose, faith, patience, love, endurance, 
11 
persecutions, and sufferings, such as happened to me in Antioch, Iconium, and Lystra, persecutions that I endured. Yet from all these things the Lord delivered me. 
12 
In fact, all who want to live religiously in Christ Jesus will be persecuted. 
13 
But wicked people and charlatans will go from bad to worse, deceivers and deceived. 
14 
But you, remain faithful to what you have learned and believed, because you know from whom you learned it, 
15 
and that from infancy you have known (the) sacred scriptures, which are capable of giving you wisdom for salvation through faith in Christ Jesus. 
16 
3 4 All scripture is inspired by God and is useful for teaching, for refutation, for correction, and for training in righteousness, 
17 
so that one who belongs to God may be competent, equipped for every good work.

Footnotes

1 [1-9] The moral depravity and false teaching that will be rampant in the last days are already at work (2 Tim 3:1-5). The frivolous and superficial, too, devoid of the true spirit of religion, will be easy victims of those who pervert them by falsifying the truth (2 Tim 3:6-8), just as Jannes and Jambres, Pharaoh's magicians of Egypt (Exodus 7:11-12, 22), discredited the truth in Moses' time. Exodus does not name the magicians, but the two names are widely found in much later Jewish, Christian, and even pagan writings. Their origins are legendary.

2 [10-17] Paul's example for Timothy includes persecution, a frequent emphasis in the Pastorals. Timothy is to be steadfast to what he has been taught and to scripture. The scriptures are the source of wisdom, i.e., of belief in and loving fulfillment of God's word revealed in Christ, through whom salvation is given.

3 [16-17] Useful for teaching . . . every good work: because as God's word the scriptures share his divine authority. It is exercised through those who are ministers of the word.

4 [16] All scripture is inspired by God: this could possibly also be translated, "All scripture inspired by God is useful for. . . ." In this classic reference to inspiration, God is its principal author, with the writer as the human collaborator. Thus the scriptures are the word of God in human language. See also 2 Peter 1:20-21.

New American Bible Copyright ? 1991, 1986, 1970 Confraternity of Christian Doctrine, Inc., Washington, DC. All rights reserved. Neither this work nor any part of it may be reproduced, distributed, performed or displayed in any medium, including electronic or digital, without permission in writing from the copyright owner.

http://www.nccbuscc.org/nab/bible/2timo ... mothy3.htm


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Not that I necessarily believe its Jesus, but that really clicked with me. I could relate to quite a bit of it.


----------



## Space Addict (Dec 5, 2006)

Just for a moment, forget about Jesus, forget about Buddah and ponder this thought..

Neither of them wanted to be idolized or worshipped. The only thing they wanted you to be able to do is recognize the truth that is within you. The truth will set you free. They came to share this truth so that you would be free. True salvation is to be free from this world and its way of thinking.

In this day and age it is very hard to know who speaks truth, it is hard to follow beliefs of religious people when they may have twisted the original truth a hundred times over..how can we really trust anyone?

The top reason Jesus came here was to say that there is a Universal truth in all of us that if tapped into can be found without ever going to a church, reading a book, or listening to a higher official..The new covenant is that the truth may be stamped on your hearts and minds. Finding truth through an outer source can only get you so far before you must go within to gain a higher understanding.

All the answers are within you if you truely seek them, waiting for you to ask, waiting for you to discover. It may not come all at once for we are all going through unique stages in our lives and we will learn what we need to, accordingly. To believe in Jesus IS to believe that "The Kingdom of Heaven is within you!" (The Christ in us) Along with the kingdom is the power to overcome anything this life throws at you. Believe in who you really are. An amazing piece of life with limitless potential.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Very well said Space Addict and I agree with you fully


----------



## IMSojourner (Nov 4, 2006)

I've concluded (finally) that believing in Jesus isn't enough. God makes _demands _of us, such as loving Him more than we love ourselves (ouch!), which I conveniently thought didn't apply to ME, because, well, I was sick, and I had a difficult life, and a boatload of other excuses .... and I just needed the consolations.


----------



## USpacebreaker (Oct 23, 2006)

Well Space Addict, I have to say that was one of the more interesting websites I've been to. I find it odd that someone would fervently call themself Jesus and that he would reside on a web page. Then again what was Jesus when he was here before. That being said, the posts there are one of the best and most indepth interrpretations of scripture I have seen since almost ever. Even the grammer is good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

.....


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

USpacebreaker said:


> I find it odd that someone would fervently call themself Jesus and that he would reside on a web page.


Eh, Jesus is a metaphor now, really. Its more about what he represents than what he is.



> Even the grammer is good.


Shame about the spelling


----------



## Space Addict (Dec 5, 2006)

On the website http://www.askrealjesus.com Many people think that Kim Michaels (Man speaking for Jesus) is claiming to BE Jesus. This isn't so.

If you learn what an ascended master is then you can better understand who Kim Michaels is. He is not claiming to be Jesus. If you believe in the Christ in you then you will agree that Jesus speaks through you. Through your Christ self.

Kim has simply come to a point in his life and consciousness to where he is able to tune in clearly to the Christ voice within. I believe most people have the potential of doing that, they just dont realize it.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Space Addict said:


> I believe ALL people have the potential of doing that, they just dont realize it.


Fixed


----------

